# The Vermilion was hot this morning



## boater82 (Oct 31, 2011)

Fished the "V" this morning at Mill Hollow and it was on fire. Had the river to myself and recorded double digit day. Started at 7:45am and got 11 to the shore before 11am. Broke two off and lost another three or four after a short fight. Don't know if I caught the same fish multiple times but I do know they weren't all the same. A mixture of males and females with some fresh in the river and others a showing darker colors. Didn't weigh anything but I know some were over 5lbs. Everything was on a black jig with chrome head that I tie myself. Tipped with 5 or 6 maggots. Best day I've ever had fishing for chrome.


----------



## boater82 (Oct 31, 2011)

boater82 said:


> Fished the "V" this morning at Mill Hollow and it was on fire. Had the river to myself and recorded double digit day. Started at 7:45am and got 11 to the shore before 11am. Broke two off and lost another three or four after a short fight. Don't know if I caught the same fish multiple times but I do know they weren't all the same. A mixture of males and females with some fresh in the river and others a showing darker colors. Didn't weigh anything but I know some were over 5lbs. Everything was on a black jig with chrome head that I tie myself. Tipped with 5 or 6 maggots. Best day I've ever had fishing for chrome.


----------



## boater82 (Oct 31, 2011)

I should have mentioned that all were safely released to fight another day.


----------



## ohihunter2014 (Feb 19, 2017)

I have to psych myself up to get down there. are you wading, spinning gear? Never done it before but mill hollow is 10min away.


----------



## boater82 (Oct 31, 2011)

Spinning gear with a float and a 1/32 oz jig tipped with maggots. Wading in just far enough to get clearance from the bank to get access to the deeper pools in the river. If you want to meet down there some time let me know. I live about 2 minutes away from the park.


----------



## Dmrman21 (Nov 18, 2013)

Any idea on how the river looks today? Muddy water?


----------



## boater82 (Oct 31, 2011)

Flow rate looks high but I drove over it this morning and it didn't look muddy. I'm heading down there now to give it a shot


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The river is trucking but it's not muddy yet


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy (Aug 31, 2009)

Has anyone seen the river today? Thinking about trying tomorrow, thanks.


----------

